# 2010/2011 Boot Preview and Market Report



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Great link. 

+1 on 686, styling looks good, wonder how the fit is.

The Celsius boots sound interesting, wondering how good their speed tech is. They look pretty simple but sharp imo.

Burton's tech sounds awesome, unfortunately I've never had a good fit with Burton boots.

I rock Salomon's religiously, they fit the best on my Sasquatch ass feet :laugh:. Good to see they are trying some new things, wonder if they are going to have some more models with boa... guess time will tell.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That Flow Scotty boot is sick! The Rides make me want to puke though. What are they thinking with that styling?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish salomon and or burton would have versions of their high end boots with boa. I would do anything to get a malamute or driver x with boa.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

no new nike boots?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Andi said:


> Great link.
> 
> +1 on 686, styling looks good, wonder how the fit is.
> 
> ...


The speed lacing is pretty good. More accessible to change out then the Burtons I had. Pocket to hold the handles is a bit easier to slide the handles in, and all their boots come with spare laces in case of breakage(at least this years). Really digging their double Boas also, just got a pair to test before I bring them instock. Celsius has a pretty good size foot box also.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I like that Salomon is sticking to their philosophy of keeping the colors and styling simple/clean and focusing on the tech and fit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a Salomon boot with boa it just doesn't sell well enough to be widely distributed or something like that. I think it's a Dialogue.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

salomon has a few lower-end boots with BOA


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Andi said:


> Great link.
> 
> +1 on 686, styling looks good, wonder how the fit is.
> 
> ...


Yeah Salomon boots rock! I have tried a few Celsius boots and they fit very similar to Burton except they seem to run 1/2 to 1 full size larger. A size 10 with Burton would probably be a size 9 with Celsius. Their Speed lacing system from 2010 is more sturdy but would not tighten evenly. For example with the upper zone the bottom rung at the ankle would get very tight but the top would not be nearly as tight. According to Celsius they have fixed the issue for 2011 and now it tightens evenly. Check out this review. Celsius OPUS 5 Snowboard Boot Review 
Can't wait to try 686 boots as well.


----------

